Ask HN: Why do you read HN? - skatenerd
======
sova
Typically I resort to HN as a forum of modern scientific knowledge and young
chaps and old chaps trying to make cool stuff happen in the world. It's really
not about venture capitalizing or even making tons of user conversions for me,
I have no tech products that I sell and I have a huge skillset. I'm interested
in the furthering of human knowledge and HN is pretty close to what slashdot
used to be for that.

------
codegeek
For me, the biggest reason is the community and the people that hang out on
HN. I mean how many places can you get Alan Kay to do an AMA of such high
quality as this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11939851](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11939851)

Other reasons are simplicity and speed of HN site that makes it a breeze to
only focus on the content. No flashy stuff.

------
fm95
I find myself coming here almost everyday because of the level of quality in
the content. I always leave with something new. It's a great place full of
smart minds, civil discussions, and lots of knowledge.

------
BoysenberryPi
I actually thought about this the other day. Whoishiring every month was the
only real reason I could come up with.

------
eecks
I like seeing what tech trends people are discussing and what people are
working on (show HN)

------
homoSapiens
Interesting stuff on here. Also found my current job (which is awesome!) here
via whoishiring :)

------
mod
For the comments, and ask HN.

The level of discourse at HN is, in my opinion, the best on the net. I value
the contributions of the commenters here, and that's unusual for me anymore.

------
MyNewAcc
Content. And no "modern" web UI bs with ads that bring a super computer to
it's knees.

------
flukus
Because reddit is blocked at work.

------
egfx
ShowHN's that make it to the front page. Space news.

------
Mz
Read? I'm just here for the pictures.

------
lgieron
To pass time during a long jenkins build...

------
sidcool
Mostly addiction

